# free patterns



## marveale

I am new member.and would like to know ,how do i get to the free pattern site?
Thank-You
Marveale


----------



## e.ridenh

(((((( Welcome!

Just click on 'links'.

Donna Rae
~~~~~


marveale said:


> I am new member.and would like to know ,how do i get to the free pattern site?
> Thank-You
> Marveale


----------



## deemail

marveale said:


> I am new member.and would like to know ,how do i get to the free pattern site?
> Thank-You
> Marveale


we are all using lots of free pattern sites, there are quite a few that most of us visit and then some specific ones for each knitter...here is a site with free hats .... once you get in, bookmark it so you can find it again...

http://www.allcrafts.net/crochet/knittinghats.htm

click anytime you see a blue/purple link....you'll have to scroll down on this one to see the hats....all free and new ones all the time...


----------



## anastasia

I'm not sure as I'm new myself, but you can go to ravelry.com or lionbrandyarn.com for ideas. I get a lot of info from other posts on the site that others put up. Have Fun.


----------



## anastasia

Where is the "links" thing? I don't see it at the top? :XD:


----------



## e.ridenh

((((((((( It's at the BOTTOM of most pages.

Donna Rae
~~~~~~


anastasia said:


> Where is the "links" thing? I don't see it at the top? :XD:


----------



## anastasia

thx :!: :thumbup:


----------



## e.ridenh

(((((( YW!!

Hey, just run your mouse over ALL areas of the site; When the hand appears, that means it's a hot link. @@

Donna Rae
~~~~~


anastasia said:


> thx :!: :thumbup:


----------



## norita willadsen

go to "free knitting patterns directory" Norita from WI


----------



## gwr24

Another good website is knittingpatterncentral.com.


----------



## mesjcs

try the web sites for the yarn companies---- I see someoone suggested Lion Brand --- try Carron, Red Heart


----------



## marveale

Thank you all for the great advice.
Marveale


----------



## mesjcs

Thr Creative Knitting newsletter had an article on the author Debbie Macomber. Check her web site -- she has a knitting club and free patterns.


----------



## deemail

anastasia said:


> Where is the "links" thing? I don't see it at the top? :XD:


anything blue or purple is a link...some go to other sites and some go to other areas in this site....when we give you an address and it turns blue....that's a link....click on it...to get back, use the back arrow (upper left hand corner) OR you may have to close the new tab to get to an old tab.....good luck...


----------



## mad nanna

Hi, I am new to the site too and was also wondering where the free stuff is.


----------



## courier770

knitty.com is another source, a free "on-line" knitting magazine that comes out 4 times a year with a wonderful archive search. Their designers are top notch.


----------



## judyr

Up at the top where it says "Search" put in free knitting patterns and you will get a list.


----------



## kaliz

In your regular search box just put in free knitting patterns , you will end up with many chocies. or if you know you want a sweater pattern put in free knitting(or crochet) sweater pattern and that will narrow down your choices. There are thousands of free patterns available. Everything from the 1800's up to today. Have a ball! Just be prepared to get addicited to collecting patterns and not getting a whole lot of handwork done for awhile!


----------



## Virginia Cooper

I am a new member and I would like to know how I get to the free patterns


----------



## oobyruby

I can't find where to go either, free patterns with pictures.


----------



## Lynlynx1

I too am a new user and when I click on "links" it still doesn't offer me the option to go to the free pattern link. I came into the forum after accessing one of the patterns but now cannot get back there.


----------



## mairmie

e.ridenh said:


> (((((( Welcome!
> 
> Just click on 'links'.
> 
> Donna Rae
> ~~~~~


where do I find "links"?


----------



## willifican

Donna,talked to you a long time ago. Question. Do you know where i could find a pattern for baby boy bib overalls? Thans in advance for any help. Jacquie willifican


----------



## MurielHunt

I also need some help , I am trying to knit a lacy poncho for my adult Grand daughter for Christmas with the Knitting machine . I have spent many hours on the internet looking for a suitable pattern but still have not found one!


----------



## Rene22

Hi I am looking for a knitting pattern for a ladies lace shawl not too complicated


----------



## Nanamel14

Ravelry is a great site for any patterns, it's free to join


----------



## Rene22

Thank youI will have a look


----------



## Mamaria21

anastasia said:


> I'm not sure as I'm new myself, but you can go to ravelry.com or lionbrandyarn.com for ideas. I get a lot of info from other posts on the site that others put up. Have Fun.


Red Heart's website also has a lot of free patterns. Happy knitting and crocheting.


----------

